# Pregnant Doe Coughing



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a pregnant doe due sometime before the end of May (dont have exact breeding date) that started coughing Saturday Night. I thought perhaps allergies so I waited a couple days. Tonight, she is still coughing and VERY VERY pale. No diarreha (can never spell that!!) but I thought lung worm right way. SO, I de-wormed her with Ivermec (they are all due for a worming but I didnt have enough Ivermec to do everyone. I will be getting more tomorrow). I will be giving her some iron tablets in a little bit to help with the pale-ness. Just wanted to cross check with all of you guys to see what you thought and if there is anything else you guys would recommend I do.

THANKS!

CJ

PS: This is a Pygmy Doe. I will be getting a temp when I go down to give iron.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I had lung worm go around, it took a few days for them to stop coughing. Preggo doe too.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Oh I love it when ppl have experienced something I may be going through. DId your goats just like all of a sudden start coughing? She is also seperating herself a little and just acting "off". Did your do that? I am asking because I want to make sure I have the right diagnosis. 

CJ


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Well I have some does who did act like they weren't feeling their best but not too "off" so I would also explore other things as well if my doe was acting off. I also have a doe who had pale eyelids and she coughed. Treated her for lung worms, didn't help. Turns out she has lice and allergies. And because of the lice her eyelids were pale and she was lathargic from being anemic. Does she have a runny nose at all? Does it sound as though she is tying to cough something up??


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

No runny nose. Does sound like she is trying to cough up something and seems to have mildly labored breathing.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Temp was 104.1


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

This morning, Debbie didnt seem to be coughing as much but her breathing is still a bit labored. I gave her another dose of Iron (2 27mg tablets). She went out with the herd too. That temp is still kind of bothering me tho. DO you guys think its necessary to dose with LA200? Can I give it to a pregnant doe (Due end of May)?

THANKS!

PS: will lung worm show up on a fecal??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

unfortunatly lung worms do not show up on a fecal. 

Temp does seem a bit high. have you checked for rattling in the chest? she maybe getting pneumonia. Some LA 200 would be my vote if you hear a rattle


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

No rattle. Her lungs sound clear. She weezes a little when you try to hold on to her. I thing I will dose her with LA200 tonight if she isnt much better. What do you think? Will it hurt the baby??

She is still seperating herself though. I am going top attempt to get another temp but I am the only one home so.....wish me luck!!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

She is staying COMPLETELY seperate fromt he herd. Please help!!!!!

EDIT: I was able to get her to sit still for 2 temps. The first was 103.9 and the second 104.1


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

If memory serves me right a high temp can hurt the kid. When I had a doe with a high temp and acting weird I gave them pen and thiamin, as well as nutri drench and Bovi Sera. Don't know if it did anything to help but she is better than ever and I really thought I would lose her.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

The only time I had a goat with a cough, she was young and we'd just got her home (NM to PA, in the back of hubby's SUV). She was very standoffish, I just thought she was stressed out, so I waited a few days before I called the vet who prescribed penn for 7 days. She recovered quickly and is such a lovey little girl...made me feel bad I waited so long to get her fixed up.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I had a new doe to my property that had the cough and was pregnant. YES you can see lung worm in a fecal. My vet did it and told me that is what he saw. It is a different test that they do, not the normal solution.
I would call the vet if you have one and see what he thinks. If she is that close to delivering, I would NOT be pushing meds in her. You need to get to the root of her trouble, beings she is Pregnant.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

sweetgoats said:


> If she is that close to delivering, I would NOT be pushing meds in her. You need to get to the root of her trouble, beings she is Pregnant.


I agree, I dont want to put any meds in her that will jeopordize the baby. BUT, that temp scares me. I need to know if the LA200 is harmful to the baby. She looks to me to be about a month off, then again, she is a FF and could surprise me.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Is she getting enough water? I would watch her ands see how she is as the night goes on and int the morning. The problem is if you do anything LA200 it needs to be given for 7-10 days, and if she is that close there is no since in stressing her out.


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I am about to go down again so I will let you know.

The original due date I had for her was February (16th I believe), OBVIOUSLY! She came into heat after that heat date but I didnt catch her in heat so I am not sure. She is very round and has a little udder as well as pooching a little. I will get you guys some pictures and maybe a video of her coughing so you can see exactly what Im talking about. I really think she will be the end of May (I have another doe due May 29).

CJ


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I think she may have a respiratory infection. I listened to her lungs and heard weezing. Not rattling like pnumonia. I dosed her with LA200, if I am right, she should be somewhat better by morning and I will continue the LA200 for 6 more days. If she is no better, I may hjave to rethink my diagnosis. I also gave her mor eiron. Her color is MUCH MUCH better but still not "normal".

CJ


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats good that you gave her the LA 200. I think you will see improvement but the coughing may still be around for a bit - just like when you get bronchitis (sp?) the cough lingers for a bit


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> thats good that you gave her the LA 200. I think you will see improvement but the coughing may still be around for a bit - just like when you get bronchitis (sp?) the cough lingers for a bit


Thats what I figured. Im going to be maily looking for changed in her attitude and breathing. She still seems labored (which is characteristic of a respiratory infection).


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

I thought I would give you guys a bit of an update:

The LA200 has seemed to help TRUMENDOUSLY!!!! I can no longer hear the wheezing in her chest and her attitude is much much better!! Her breathing is still a little bit labored buit then again, its only the 2nd day of of 7-10 with treatment. She is still very pale so I have been giving her 2 trablets of 27mg iron twice a day. I have also been giving her B-complex for her appetite and whatever the baby might need. 

I was able to feel the baby moving last night. I picked up debbie (she is reall REALLY heavy!!! but I wasa still able to do it) and felt tiny little jabs into my stomach!!!! YEAH! :leap: 

DO you think she is contagiouse? She has been on antibiotic for more than 24hrs. Also, this morning she has a teeny tiny little bit of green snot, is this just from the infection going away? or something more? Is there anything else you guys would suggest I do??

THANKS BUNCHES!
CJ


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

BUMP, just trying to find out if she is still contagiouse?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

So happy to hear your doe is better! I'm going to guess that she's still contagious, for another day. Good job!!


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Last night was dose number 5. I really only think she needs 2 more and then should be done! She isnt weezing anymore, activity has gon eup, appetite up, she isnt seperating herself and her breathing has returned to normal!!! :leap: 

Thank you all for your help!! 

CJ


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Wahoo!!! I bet you are really relieved!!!! :leap:


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Muddy Creek Farm said:


> Wahoo!!! I bet you are really relieved!!!! :leap:


MAJORLY!!! lol! I really wantd her to have time to recoperate before going into labor. Looks like she will have PLENTY of time! I am just surprise we got the diagnosis right so quickly. Respiratory infection was our 2nd guess! Usually it takes a few tries for us to get it right.

I am sooooo happY! AND the babys are still moving...........YAH! :clap:

CJ


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh CJ so sorry I didn't respond to this earlier, some how I missed it in the jumble of kidding.

I am very relieved to hear the good news. :leap:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I just saw this thread, that is great to hear she is doing better!! :thumb:


----------



## cjpup (Dec 1, 2007)

Last night was her last dose! :stars: 

I really dont think she needs anymore. Her breathing is back to normal and I havent heard her cough since Sunday. I really think we "cured" her!!! Thank you all for your help!!!!!!!!!

CJ


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awesomeness! :dance:


----------

